# Hissing and Growling



## Sovietkitten (Jul 9, 2014)

I got my Hedgehog a few days ago and he is 6 months. He is very socialized and did not mind being held and interacting with me the first few days. Today is day three and I held him for a little bit after he woke up and was playing with his toys. An hour later when I went back to his cage he had been running in his wheel (which he did not have at the store) as soon as I sat by the cage he tensed up, lifted his body and started to hiss and growl at me. Why is he all the sudden hissing at me and growling, is it stress/adjusting or territorial? I want to socialize him on a daily basis but how can I when he clearly wants me to back off?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

You probably just startled him. Nothing to worry about, my girl does the same thing if I move by her cage when she's wheeling. It might also be territorial, but most likely, and especially if the room was dark, you sitting down next to the cage was unexpected for him. Just keep doing what you're doing, and be confident yet gentle and no sudden movements. Even if he hisses, growls, and balls up, you should still handle him because he needs to get used to you. Good luck!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

It's pretty normal behaviour. My two hedgies can be running around on their wheel and if I try to sneak up to look at them, they either run for the safety of their igloo or stop moving and hiss at me if I move.


----------



## rara-avis21 (Jul 26, 2014)

my new hedgie Horatio does this but he is pretty skittish for any noise or movement, the only difference so far is that there was a wee baby hedgie running around last night and he was absolutely fine, no reaction at all and even went to find them.
he was attacked by dogs last weekend and being in a new area and new routine, new smells, noises, people etc i think it is pretty standard and if you make sure you go to them from the front and just be very still and quiet and do it slowly then it should be ok, i find that if i offer him some food he will settle more knowing im not harmful just there for providing his food, he came and sat on my lap this morning at breakfast and all i did was sit cross legged very quietly infront of him


----------

